# wanted www military watches working or not



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

*wanted www military watches working or not*


View Advert


getting a fetish for these watches.

will conscider any w.w.w dirty dozen watches in any condition ,cases dial etc aswell

thanks for looking




*Advertiser*

clockworkorange



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

